# Dripping male



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

This is interesting. I am interested in other's posts in regards to this with previous experience. Eli is 4 months old.. hoping he won't start 'sharing his drippies' on my furniture!


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

I have intact show males and I don't think they've ever dripped. Perhaps a call to his vet make sure it's not something that needs to be addressed.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think this is normal. You should take him to the vet. It may be a urinary tract infection rather than semen.


----------



## Meghan84 (Feb 24, 2015)

Made an appointment for tomorrow, ill let you know what the vet says!


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes please do! Hope he is well!


----------



## Meghan84 (Feb 24, 2015)

Took Baxter to the vet and she scanned the fluid for WBC and she said it was fine, his temp was good also which is another indication it isn't an infection. So good news. She said that it is most likely a hormone surge due to the 8 month growth spurt that he is going through so hopfully it will peter off soon. In the meantime it means more housekeeping for me. She did say that she has seen this in other dogs, so hopefully he will be okay!


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

> so hopfully it will peter off soon


good play on words.

He's a male and as a woman you should know males are nasty compared as opposed to females..even in humans and most every other species..take goats the male pisses the nastiest urine all over himself because he thinks it hot for the ladies..but a 2 mile radius smells like an open sewer. Get him neutered if you don't plan on breeding him..it'll make him a better dog too..he be less likely to run.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow. We luckily never saw this. So glad that he's ok!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmmm, Chester doesn't drip but there's quite clearly evidence of semen at the end of his bits quite often! And we do have to do some laundering of settee covers at times!  I agree, it's not nice


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Hmmmm, yes, apparently perfectly normal, I too went to the vet when our boy started to drip and was told it is perfectly normal. Apparently called smegma. Also can appear to have a greenish tinge. 

Sigh. We got him neutered after a year and I have done a lot less mopping of the floor. . . .

I was so sure he had something wrong with him. . . but no :doh:


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Normal or not, neutering is the solution!

Good luck


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Test-ok said:


> good play on words.
> 
> He's a male and as a woman you should know males are nasty compared as opposed to females..even in humans and most every other species..take goats the male pisses the nastiest urine all over himself because he thinks it hot for the ladies..but a 2 mile radius smells like an open sewer. Get him neutered if you don't plan on breeding him..it'll make him a better dog too..he be less likely to run.


I get what you are saying and could not let it pass without a comment. Talking about males that way you seem to forget the mess with dogs in heat! That also is not the most pleasant part of owning our girls! Of course Spay and Neutering helps both dogs with much of these problems!


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

> I get what you are saying and could not let it pass without a comment. Talking about males that way you seem to forget the mess with dogs in heat! That also is not the most pleasant part of owning our girls! Of course Spay and Neutering helps both dogs with much of these problems!


I totally agree but the OP was talking about her male dog..I'd do the same for a female unless you're going to breed her.


----------

